

A PC-based game console running Steam Linux is being planned by Valve for 2013. - damian2000
http://kotaku.com/5966860/gabe-newell-living-room-pcs-will-compete-with-next+gen-consoles

======
shmerl
One reason why consoles from MS and Sony are bad is their obsessive DRM and
the notion of turning a general purpose computer into a locked up appliance.

But there is another architectural reason which is generic - consolized games
degrade the quality of gaming interfaces by making them overly minimalistic
(since consoles don't use keyboards), and even developers who release
crossplatform games for PC and consoles often save time by not distinguishing
these interfaces, and when you run the game on PC it feels crippled interface
wise. So I'd say for gaming in general, consoles are a big disservice.

We'll have to see how this will develop.

